# Korean/Japanese: Chunhyang



## crises

Hi!

I would like to know how to transcribe these Korean names into Roman alphabet. The problem is that I only have them in Hanja. They are the characters of the famous "Chunhyang Legend". Japanese katakana is provided in brackets:

春香 > *Chunhyang* [Chunyan]
夢龍 > *Mongryong* [Muron]
明華 > ... [Myonfa]
玉蓮 > ... [Onryon]
春蓮 > ... [Chunryon]
夜語 > ... [Yago]

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Flaminius

crises, I think you have already gotten Korean transcription since I know that you have have given in brackets are not Japanese readings.  They would be;

春香  shunkō
夢龍  muryū
明華  mēka
玉蓮  gyokuren
春蓮  shunren
夜語  yago

I did not check all of them but they don't look like Mandarin readings, either.

Flam


----------



## Flaminius

I understand what you meant by katakana now.  Here are the Sino-Korean pronunciations of the kanjis as they are pronouned by themselves.

春 chun
香 hyang
夢 mong
龍 ryong
明 myeong
華 hwa
玉 ok
蓮 ryeon
夜 ya
語 eo

In [ko-mc] transcription

My source is http://www.buddhism-dict.net/dealt/
where an unregistered user can make up to ten queries per day.


----------



## crises

Thanks for the readings! I already had most of them, but I think there are some phonetic rules that make slight changes when kanjis are combined.

Thanks for your help, flaminius!


----------



## VirtuousV

This is a very late reply, but I hope if this can help you a little. Seeing this and your other question thread, I suppose you read Clamp's "신 춘향전(新春香傳)," a manga by Japanese artists. It was very interesting that they created a colorful story with a completely new viewpoint based on a classic Korean tale.

Anyway, here are the answers:
春香 (춘향): Chunhyang
夢龍 (몽룡): Mongryong
明華 (명화): Myeonghwa
玉蓮 (옥련): Okryeon
春蓮 (춘련): Chunryeon
夜語 (야어): Yaeo

I wonder what 夜語 means, though. Doesn't look like a person's name, and we don't have such a word in Korean.


----------

